# Pourquoi "ymail.com" ne fonctionne pas sur yahoo messenger ?



## Benaissa (4 Octobre 2008)

Bonjours à tous,

Ca me pose toujours un problème sur la connexion, récemment j'ai créer un compte email sous "ymail.com", puis que j'ai installer yahoo messenger 3.0 sur Mac, mais essayant de me connecté, il refuse mon adresse, même avec mot de passe. Malgré que me compte soit activé !

_Ma question est : Pourquoi "ymail.com" ne fonctionne pas sur yahoo messenger ?_

Si quelqu'un aurait d'autre logiciel messenger qui marcherai avec "ymail.com", je suis preneur. 

Merci de m'aider, je suis totalement bloqué.


----------



## Benaissa (4 Octobre 2008)

Je remonte le post, si certain peuvent m'aider.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Octobre 2008)

as tu correctement rentré l'identifiant  complet?

 http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080915105849AASfaYV


----------



## Benaissa (4 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> as tu correctement rentré l'identifiant  complet?
> 
> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080915105849AASfaYV



Oui, j'ai tout mis correctement le nom de l'identifiant complet avec l'arobase @ymail.com

J'ai vu ce post, en faisant des recherches sur google, mais je n'ai rien trouvé concrètement ! 

De toute façon, j'ai contacté yahoo.com en anglais en expliquant la situation et j'attend une réponse.


----------



## michio (4 Octobre 2008)

Y ! Messenger 3 n'est pas une bêta ?
C'est peut-être un pb qui vient de là ?


----------



## Benaissa (4 Octobre 2008)

michio a dit:


> Y ! Messenger 3 n'est pas une bêta ?
> C'est peut-être un pb qui vient de là ?



Oui, c'est un bêta, le problème c'est qu'il existe plus l'ancienne version de yahoo messenger 2.5 pour Mac.

J'ai vu sur PC, ça pose problème également.

Enfin d'içi 2 ou 3 ans, les concepteurs arriveront surement à créer un nouveau logiciel pour faire accepter les utilisateurs "@ymail.com" sur messenger peut-être !


----------



## pascalformac (4 Octobre 2008)

Benaissa a dit:


> Oui, c'est un bêta, le problème c'est qu'il existe plus l'ancienne version de yahoo messenger 2.5 pour Mac.


si !
là
http://mac.oldapps.com/yahoo_messenger.php

Note du modo (pour Benaissa) : Les questions ayant trait aux logiciels internet se traitent dans le forum "internet et réseau". On y va !

Sinon, pour la remontée des posts, tous les deux jours, ça va, toutes les demi-heures, c'est trop, beaucoup trop !


----------



## Benaissa (5 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> si !
> là
> http://mac.oldapps.com/yahoo_messenger.php
> 
> ...



Merci @ pascalformac, finalement cela marche effectivement avec l'ancienne version de Yahoo Messenger le 2.5.3. 

J'ai eu une réponse concernant le email que j'avais envoyé voiçi ce qu'on me dit :

En anglais : 



> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for writing to Yahoo! Messenger.
> 
> ...



En français :



> Bonjour,
> 
> Nous vous remercions d'avoir écrit à Yahoo! Messenger.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benaissa (6 Octobre 2008)

C'est bon j'ai trouvé la solution graçe à l'assistant de Yahoo ! :love: :love: :love:



> 1. Quittez Yahoo Messenger.
> 2. Allez dans "Maison" (le nom de votre utilisateur)
> 3. Ouvrez le "Bibliothèque" dossier.
> 4. Ouvrez "Préférences" dossier.
> ...



Eh comme par magie, ça marche !


----------

